# Look what my DH found at Goodwill



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

He just came in the door and said that he knows I like quilts and asked if $20 was too much to pay for this. Then he asked if it's a quilt. Of course I told him I liked it and yes it's a quilt. :banana02:

I think it is hand made as you can see the basting stitches that were never removed. 










I'll need to do something to attach the front and back before I launder it. Looks like I'm going to be really busy.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I know. I'm just starting to quilt and know how much time I've spent on the little bit of work I've done. I'll be making his favorite chocolate cake for dessert tonight.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh that's lovely, I can just see it on a white wicker chair!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

It just fits our queen bed. I think I'm going to find some coordinating material to make shams and a bedskirt.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is a great find! I think he deserves that cake!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I washed it in my front load washer and just finished drying it. It came out real nice. It's a heavy quilt and will be really warm on our bed. I'm going to try to find either some pink and white or green and white material to make the pillow shams and bedskirt. DH is eating some of his cake right now.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Great find on hubby's behalf! I'd go with green and white to tone down some of the pink for the guy! LOL!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I like the idea of using green with it. A little pink goes a long way with me.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

What a wonderful find!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

What a find!!! That is beautiful!!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Isn't that nice! What a treasure.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's very pretty...so shabby chic! I love stuff like that.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a neat find, what is even more neat is your husband seen it and was thought of you. Sounds like you actually got not only a neat quilt but a pretty cool hubby to.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree notenoughtime... neat find and super hubby....


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

How pretty! I see green gingham curtains and bed ruffle with that.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very beautiful! How nice of your husband to get it for you!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I like the idea of the green gingham with it. I'm not really a shabby chic type person but love the quilt. The gingham would tone it down a bit.

My hubby is a keeper for sure. He came home from Goodwill today with four cotton sheets for me to use in quilts. One says no iron muslin. He's retired but does what he calls "odd jobs" and often people ask him to dispose of items we don't need or want. He takes them to Goodwill and donates them. Lately he's been checking what's for sale after he drops off the donated items.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Don't you wonder what story that blanket could tell?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh, that's lovely! I love quilts, love pink and love chenille, so what a great combination, lol. I agree about adding some green to it, that would make a beautiful contrast. Your hubby sounds like a keeper! 

It reminds me of a Paula Vaughan counted cross stitch picture, if anyone is familiar with her. I love her stuff, reminds me of my grandma's place.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wow!

Now I have yet another project idea to add to my long and ever growing list.

I have a couple of old, but still in good shape, chenille spreads that I never use but......could not bring myself to eliminate.

I will incorporate them into patch quilts for my grandaughters!

Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------

